# Amber's new Thundershirt



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope it works well for Amber. It certainly helped my girl a whole bunch. She did not mind it being put on or wearing it at all.

This thread has a lot of info in it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/114341-thundershirt-experiment.html


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope it works for Amber. I tried it with Mick and he just had that "GET THIS GIRDLE OFF!!" look on his face.
For thunder and fireworks I just give him some calming natural liquid on a treat and I crank up my surround sound with Pavarotti with Bono, Pavarotti with Aretha, Pavarotti with anybody. It works but I did crack my bay window with Luciano.

No clue about the cannon. Maybe take her for a ride away from it all. I hate those canons too.
Here's hoping all the football teams have lousy offenses and don't score any TDs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My guy doesn't have the usual storm and noise phobias, but it does a pretty good job on keeping him calm and relaxed while out and about. He is a 100% charged in your face excitable golden and we use it to go to the vets. Sometimes it works great, sometimes not so much, but I feel it is worth it. I hope you have success.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

One article I read suggests that you put in on them when they are calm. Let them wear to get comfortable with it. So that when you have to use it during anxious times they won't get worked up to have it on. They did suggest, that you don't put it on them when they are in a very anxious state because you are not letting them release that anxiety. In other words if you know a thunderstorm is coming, to put the shirt on before it arrives. I hope it works for Amber.


----------

